# Regency Clean Face



## mitchrapp (Aug 6, 2013)

I moved into a house with a GTI/HNG 6000DVG direct vent gas fireplace that doesn't work. The previous owner has multiple invoices from over the years attempting to fix it. I think I better just replace it since I would like to add a stone surround to the fireplace area. Based on lurking in these forums, Regency seems to be a decent brand with a good bang to buck ratio and I like their clean face P33CE. In fact, their picture here is almost exactly what I am looking for in the stone surround as well. Any thoughts on the P33CE? Any recommended installers in the northern VA area?







What would be a reasonable price for this plus install? Would that include removal of the GTI fireplace?


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 8, 2013)

mitchrapp said:


> I moved into a house with a GTI/HNG 6000DVG direct vent gas fireplace that doesn't work. The previous owner has multiple invoices from over the years attempting to fix it. I think I better just replace it since I would like to add a stone surround to the fireplace area. Based on lurking in these forums, Regency seems to be a decent brand with a good bang to buck ratio and I like their clean face P33CE. In fact, their picture here is almost exactly what I am looking for in the stone surround as well. Any thoughts on the P33CE? Any recommended installers in the northern VA area?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

